# Why no percussion caps?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

What in the world is going on? Are all the preppers out there hording and stockpiling percussion caps? Or is it all the re-enactors scarfing them up because they are paranoid?

I've tried everywhere to find a few hundred caps.. Right now I'd be happy to find 10 caps... 

What is the deal? Why would they all be gone? Most places I am seeing they expect them to not be back in stock until next year??????


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

try here http://www.addictedtoblackpowder.com/2.html

bottom of the screen give Jon a call and see if he has any , he is a good guy to work with , yes he runs it from his home but this is where i buy my powder.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought a few extra tins of #11s back in December when things went nuts , then i joined a monthly muzzle loader match , wow do they go fast 


as to part of why they are hard to find , I can tell you a bunch of shooters said when primers and powder and loaded center fire and 22lr ammo went crazy their plan was to shoot the smoke pole till it calmed down.


also little more than rumor , but it seams possible that if ammo factories are turning out center fire and 22lr 24/7 to try and catch up , caps are on the back burner 

I am still able to get caps locally but the price jumped from 4.65 per tin to 6.59 a tin 

I even thought of buying a rock lock , that may be next


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm just finishing up a Kentucky pistol, and I'm kinda bummin I won't be able to shoot it... BUT, I was just talking to a guy I work with a couple minutes ago, and he said he has some he'll bring in for me since he went to the musket caps and doesn't like the 11's... 

I did buy some powder today, but it was mostly for a friend.. I got him 8lbs of 2f and got me 2lbs of 3f... at least I could find that... 

I think I've decided my next one will be a flint... I was planning on a percussion musket, but now after seeing this with the caps (and powder) I think Flint is a better option if I want to be able to shoot.. .


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh.. and yes, I did give it a thought about maybe it's because they are more focused on making 22's and also primers.. caps aren't as often used.. 

But I was also thinking since maybe it's the anniversary of the Civil war, that a lot more are being used for all the reenactments..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

can I ask what your paying for powder out there , I just bought some 3f and 2f for 12 dollars a pound , 14 shipped if you buy 25 pounds at a time


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Goex is $15.75 a lb... plus $15 for shipping on 10 lbs an $25 hazardous handling fee... so 10 lbs was $202... 

If you buy it in 25 lbs, it's free shipping and I don't think the material fee either.. I got it from http://mainepowderhouse.com/

And I gotta say THANK YOU!!! I go 600 #11 caps and 400 1075 caps that will be on the way...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Lemme ask you about this Pete... See if you would know anything about it... 

I've got an old Potsdam muzzle loader.. 72 cal smooth bore... Been passed down in the family... was my grandfathers. My father said he had shot it when he was a kid.. 

I've had a couple black powder guys look at it years ago, and they said it was one of the best condition ones they had ever seen and very shootable... even got the rod, bayonet and sling rings... Just missing the clip for the bayonet.. 

Anyway, I've got this bright idea it's finally time to shoot it.... Would you have any idea what kind of load I should use for it? I was thinking maybe 2f at around 35 grains?


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

I wass able to buy 1000 caps at a local store a month ago, ande saw them in the local walmart last week for about $7 per tin.

People used to judge a ML load by holding the ball in thier hand and pouring powder over it until it covered the ball. Thy also used equal measures of powder and shot. Who knows if the powder was anywhere close to as powerfull back then? Travel at your own risk.....Joe


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That's my worry.. I'm sure modern powder is a lot stronger than stuff from the mid 1800's This gun is actually earlier than that though.. It was a flintlock but converter to cap before they were sent over to the US at the start of the civil war... I figure this gun are build around 1820 give or take a couple years..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is a guy down the street with an original brow bess , 1775 ish , he shoots it on occasion , you could ask a re-enactor that uses an original period gun .

It was pointed out to me that the British didn't use glazed powder, it isn't likely the Americans did either , I know I am mixing periods of about 100 years difference but your just about in the middle with 1820 , they didn't like it as it was harder to set off , they used an unglazed powder that may have been a little weaker but probably not by more than 15% glazing actualy helps control the burn and volitility of the powder , but also helps to remove the fines , the screening is different for fg and fa powders the fg leaves you with a much more consistent powder granular size but it really doesn't give it more power necessarily 

I think I would do a bit more research as to what the traditional load was , then back of 15% or so and start there 

comparing to other smooth bores ,with a muzzle loading shot gun , it is common to use the same volume of shot and powder , so a ounce and an 1/8 or so of shot by volume and black powder by volume worked , and was and is the standard.

muzzle loader specific forums will be the place to look 

as much as I may know about muzzle loading, it is still tiny compared to the guys who have been building , tuning, restoring , and shooting period guns extensively for decades


If I were to guess based on what was a common load for a 58 mini , I would think 70-80 gr the nice thing about round balls is they don't slide down any harder than they are to slide out so starting low like 35 should work , but I don't think you will see much for accuracy till your over 50

the standard for proofing a muzzle loader barrel was to load it to 4x a normal max charge then fire it from a distance then inspect the barrel for flaws


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Caps have been tough to find here too
I have #10s for my rifle, but my cap and ball revolver takes #11
I looked everywhere, then I finally asked a little gun shop in a little out of the way town
He has quite a few, dusty, but good


----------



## Grumpy old man (Aug 6, 2013)

slickguns.com or armslist.com for private sales


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I found some, so life is good.. Thanks to Pete.. He's the man.. I should be set for a couple years..


----------

